# Mosquito updates anyone.



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

Just curious on when the bit may pick up at mosquito. I have been on the ice a few time with basically no luck. It does not matter to me in just happy to be fishing. My wife hunts and fishes with me . Can anyone lend me a few tips just to catch something threw the ice to help me keep her interested. . I plan to go mid week. please and Thanks


Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't want anyones hot spot its my first year and no sonar id love to take her and atleast catch a couple gills 

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

neofishwebber said:


> I don't want anyones hot spot its my first year and no sonar id love to take her and atleast catch a couple gills
> 
> 
> Welcome,,,
> ...


----------



## jigmanjr (Jan 18, 2011)

I took my son wed on south end we walked out of swim beach until we were even with the tower on the damn. There's a shelf right there currently 9 ft water we tore the gills up there. They would come up n hit before the bait was even down if have.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

heading out myself with a crew this morning, will post report later, we plan on run and gunning with the gas auger no shanty and a lot of hope!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fished Thursday and got a few crappies and gills nothing to write home about. Buddy fished yesterday and got a few small gills and perch. Seems like most are struggling there this year. Someone's always on fish somewhere on the lake just tight lipped about the bite. I would choose a different lake at least until the weather stabilizes if it does. I've seen fish this year that were aggressive flying 5 ft off bottom for baits and 15 mins later they won't touch anything!!! Every lake has been hit or miss and I'm hearing it mostly about skeeter and Berlin... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

good post Erie rite on


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

Erieangler51 do you have any suggestions. To everyone else thank you. We did hit the south end and caught 1 crappie and a hill. My wife cought the gill and i think she is hooked. She wanted me to drill more holes i told her i will as soon as she buys me a gas auger

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

westbranchbob said:


> heading out myself with a crew this morning, will post report later, we plan on run and gunning with the gas auger no shanty and a lot of hope!



got some minnows at marks bait this morning,picked up wb bob and got to squito around ten ish, headed out from the cemetery to deep water stopped at 22ft marked fish and set up shop till dark, did fairly well considering the lookers we had all day on the vexes, ended up with ten crappie and two gills and one nice 22inch walleye bob got on a spoon with a wax worm and 2# test,some throwbacks two 9 in eyes and perch n crappies.. a good day compared to some guys we talked to,, some pics...


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

Hell of a good day sounds like. Id like to go in the am in glad your hitting them 

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks snag,,, good for YOU.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ya definately had a good day on the ice with Snag, had to work hard to scratch out some fish. I hate the lookers and sniffers that just won't bite.Might be back out next weekend.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

neofishwebber 
if you wonet hook your wife to fishing,the ice is good of Catawba,if you have chance take her there,i like to fish mosquito,but the ice of Catawba is good I have to go there,the quality fishing there, if you hit good fish,for same fishing you would have to drive to minesota 14 hours,if the money are tight do that few times is worted.
snag- good work on the fish.


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

Really appeciate that snag. 
i think im off to skeeter today . But i am definitely doing some research tonight. Thanks again snag.

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trollbilly (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice fish west branch bob good job snag. Hope we can meet up and do the same or better in the next couple of weeks? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks all, mosquito is tuff this yr hope to get back out nxt weekend ,just hope we don,t get all that snow there talking about on wed. ordered up new blades for the gas auger hope I have them by the weekend, dropped off old blades at moggie bait and see if that guy that sharpens blades can get a edge on them, hope so..


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I fished this morning out of Cemetery, tried 14'-22' FOW. Had the most marks in 20'. Only got 1 small eye (9" throwback) and 13" crappie. Ice was about 14" and the slop froze overnight. Only one shanty by me by submerged bridge, and looked like 5 by the dam.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Snag: that is the best catch I've heard about all this season on Mosquito. Nice going. In spite of how tough it has been, things should pick up the second or third weekend this month. I hope we need to buy new licences to keep going this season.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

snag said:


> got some minnows at marks bait this morning,picked up wb bob and got to squito around ten ish, headed out from the cemetery to deep water stopped at 22ft marked fish and set up shop till dark, did fairly well considering the lookers we had all day on the vexes, ended up with ten crappie and two gills and one nice 22inch walleye bob got on a spoon with a wax worm and 2# test,some throwbacks two 9 in eyes and perch n crappies.. a good day compared to some guys we talked to,, some pics...


hey Jerry, thanks for the report, were you north of the sunken bridge?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's the only keeper of any kind of fish at skeeter this year. Been 3 times. She was 19 1/2" and chunky


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

I did well on panfish on the south end late afternoon and into the evening Sunday, and saw a posting where a guy fished the bouy line Friday and Saturday, with great results very shallow. I've noticed a lot of guys are missing the 2 best bites of the day, sunup and sundown. I try to cover at least 1 of the 2 times, if not both.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You should take her to Wft some afternoon and fish til just before dark(at least). Go out of the main park(just follow the signs) and look for a group. Set up near(but not on top of them).
You will get something and likely several. Pin min and maggots/waxworms will work there for most fish. Really gets going when the sun starts to set-usually lots of action.


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cj stone I think u mean wing foot?


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

Will do cj thanks

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wft and the foot are shortys for wingfoot... I would of recommended the same thing earlier in the year because the crappies were on fire at the foot but it has slowed down... Most are catching gills and perch. If that's what you want you can catch hundreds on wingfoot. Me I'm a crappie and walleye guy and I've stopped fishing wingfoot until the crappies kick back on!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

That spot by the buoy line was false. The one very shallow. He was fishing a tournament trying to get people to go to bad spots lol mind tricks


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Only one group went by the bouy line in the NW corner and they won!!!!! Hahaha


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

So you are saying Johnboy posted a false report to throw off competitors in the tourney?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ya lol it the only time he's done it idk y he even did it. But the guys who came in 1st fished that spot so it was kinda a coincidence that the fish r actually there!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Ha ha it's funny when people who don't fish tournaments and didn't show up to fish can speak on what other people are and are not doing... And it's amusing that because I went another direction during the tournament means that I am lying about where I caught fish previously? Still finished third. How well did you do BIGE??!?!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I came in 2nd.


----------



## NoTime28 (Mar 30, 2013)

fish were shallow last weekend and the bite quit around noon. only picked a few after that . I finished first last weekend and there was no body near me all day


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

2nd huh? musta missed that. i'll throw 100 down anytime


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm not sure which turnament BIGEYURK25 finished 2ND in ? but we finished 2nd in the mosquito lake turnament. but congrads on your 2nd place finish.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

thats the beauty of the internet. there are trolls around every corner


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

It was a joke guys cmon now lol didn't fish it at all. Johnboy me and u r fishin nimi or wft tournaments


----------

